# كل اللهجات : الإضافة



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية تكون الإضافة كما في الفصحى

أمثلة

صاحب الدكان = مول الحانوت
مستشفى الحي = سبيطار الحومة
يدي = يدّي

وتكون باستعمال اداة (ديال) أو (مْتاع) أو (تاع)ء

أمثلة

كتاب محمّد = لكتاب ديال (متاع / تاع) محمّد
كتابي = الكتاب ديالي (متاعي / تاعي)ء
قطعة قماش = طرف ديال (متاع / تاع) الثوب​


----------



## momai

بالسورية كما الفصحى في الأمثلة الأولى 
اما الثانية فنستخدم اداة "تبع" او تبقى مثل بالفصحى

كتاب محمد =الكتاب تبع محمد 
كتابي =كتابي 
قطعة قماش = ذاتها
وبشكل عام اللهجة السورية لاتفرق عن الفصحة بالقواعد فقط بالتشكيل اما المفردات اذا تعرف السوري هذا يعني يمكنك فهم نص التركي <مجرد مبالغة> لكثرة المفردات التركية في لهجتنا


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ملاحظة أولى: أسمع في المسلسلات إضافة من نوع خاصّ .. مثلا : زوجتُه لَياسين
ملاحظة ثانية : أظنّ أنكم تقولون أيضا : الكتاب تبعي
ملاحظة ثالثة : لا أعتقد أن حجم الكلمات التركية في اللهجة السورية كبير


----------



## إسكندراني

jawad-dawdi said:


> صاحب الدكان = مول الحانوت


أتنطق كأنها مولى؟ لكن بدون مد الألف المقصورة؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

تُنطق مُولْ ومعناها مَوْلى والمؤنّث مُولاتْ أي مَولات


----------



## momai

أخي جواد لانك لا تسمغ غير التلفاز واللهجة في الشام فقط اما المناطق الاخرى فالتأثير كبير اذهب الى ادلب او حلب طبعا ليس الان ههههه وسترى, مثلا انا من حماة وعندنا كلمات كثيرة بحياتك كلها لم تسمع عنها في التلفاز 
اما الملاحظات فهي صحيحة والتي ذكرتها انا صحيحة ولكن احيانا تتغير من شخص الى اخر 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## DarrenLamb

..."باللهجة العمانية يقولوا "مال 

مالي، مالك, مالش, ماله و كذا


----------

